# Something BIG is coming soon - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 15 | Can relate 1


----------



## Anneries

Please tell us that is somewhere with a CA or CY registration number.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape

SIR VAPE JOBURG>>>>>>>>

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great pic that @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 
All the best with it
Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## Ash

Well done guys. Hopefully you will have place for your LAB so u can start rocking some porcupine menthol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> Well done guys. Hopefully you will have place for your LAB so u can start rocking some porcupine menthol



I need some of this Porcupine menthol too. I don't know how it escaped me...
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash

Drop us a hint...please


----------



## Justink

Excite! Excite!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## @cliff

Nice

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000

clue: at the top of a famous hill


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

M5000 said:


> clue: at the top of a famous hill



Hillcrest?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

Maybe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

BigGuy said:


> Maybe



Well done guys. You are legends


----------



## Stosta

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Hillcrest?


I've lived in Hillcrest my whole life and don't recognise that building!!!  Witchcraft!


----------



## SKYWVRD

They said on their instagram that they are on their way to Cape Town
So it looks like we might finally have a local Sir Vape store to spend all our time in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

Who knows.


----------



## Stosta

BigGuy said:


> Who knows.


You do!!! If it's Hillcrest you should tell me and I'll bring pizza and beer!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

SKYWVRD said:


> They said on their instagram that they are on their way to Cape Town
> So it looks like we might finally have a local Sir Vape store to spend all our time in



Hey. Why you leaving Gauteng out in the cold. I can point you to an empty store in Ekurhuleni that would be perfect for the good Sirs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Naude

Sir Vape Slaapstad me thinks


----------



## M5000

Lol i saw tripadvisor on the door and assumed its a restaurant and the intersection in the reflection, and I had seen them around in Durban so I googled restaurant to let at intersection and this was the only one with a double front lol. Well I could be wrong but looks like an ex video store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

And so it starts  300sqm of VAPENESS!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Wow, that is quite amazing @Sir Vape 

Wishing you guys well with the journey to completion!


----------



## PsyCLown

Awesome, but where is it exactly?


----------



## Max

Ditto


----------



## MOT01

Love that spot even the food was good there 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33

Stosta said:


> I've lived in Hillcrest my whole life and don't recognise that building!!!  Witchcraft!


Agreed!!!


----------



## Paulie

The shop gonna be epic!


----------



## sbradleypalmer

Wow it is going to be epic!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

